# Any point trying again with own eggs?



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Brief history:
IVF 1 (Mar 0  21 eggs, 14 fertilised, 2x8 cell grade 1 transferred day 3, nothing to freeze, negative
IVF 2 (May 0 20 eggs, 14 fertilised, 2x8 cell grade 1 transferred day 3, 3 frozen, negative
FET (Aug 0 2 of 3 survived the thaw. Positive but no h/b at 8 weeks, ERPC
IVF 4 (Jan 09) 8 eggs (dramatically lower response despite same stimming drugs), 6 fertilised, 2x grade 2 blasts transferred day 5, negative

IVF 5 (this month) 14 eggs, 10 mature enough for ICSI, 8 fertilised, on day 3 had 6 tested via PGD (3x7 cell, 3x8 cell)
Results of PGD were very negative with all 6 embryos showing severe chromosomal abnormalities (eg embyro 1 XY +13, +21, +18, embryo 5 XXXXX +13, +21, +21, +21, +21, +18, +18, +18 etc etc)
Obviously I did not have transfer and am now trying to decide what to do next

Clinic has advised donor eggs 

Really just after a 2nd opinion - with such terrible PGD results this time round, is there any point trying to find a 'good egg' in there, or at 39 and after 5 attempts is it time to accept that my eggs are just not good quality enough to ever result in a successful pregnancy?

Appreciate that this ultimately has to be my decision, and without actually seeing any of my embryos/test results it is impossible to be definitive, but would nonetheless be interested in your thoughts,

Many thanks,
Suitcase
x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

suitcase of dreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> Brief history:
> IVF 1 (Mar 0 21 eggs, 14 fertilised, 2x8 cell grade 1 transferred day 3, nothing to freeze, negative
> ...


Hi Suitcase,

Sounds like you have been through a lot.

I assume you mean PGS rather than PGD?

It is always difficult to know when to move to using donor eggs - often there is no exact time when using your own eggs can be definately regarded as not feasible. Only you can really decide if/when you have reached your limit.

In general if someone has a good number of embryos come back as chromosomally abnormal in one cycle, then it can often, thoug by no means always, happen in subsequent cycles. You clinic should be able to tell you how many people have had all abnormal in one cycle and then go normal embryos in the next.

Best wishes


----------

